# Two For One Question.. Premature and Pain



## Prosperus (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello! (New here)
As I have seen in other threads, people have the same problem as me. In the premature aspect. My husband cums very quickly. From start to finish it can be ten minutes long. (I'm meaning from kissing, undressing, to clean up) Sometimes its longer. Up to half hour. I have seen that most people have suggested woman on top. Problem with me, is that if its not missionary, it hurts, and I don't get off. At all. Its not fun, doesn't feel good in any way, and it can be painful. Any position. Besides missionary. Is there something I can do to lessen the pain, and or make other positions more pleasurable to me, and maybe help him last longer so I can start to get off on a regular basis even while in missionary? (Note, most times, when I do get off in missionary, he is limp, and Im mainly working for six pack abs until I get off)


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Is there a medical reason all other positions hurt? Have you consulted a doctor?


----------

